# solomons island



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

how's the fishing at soloman island? is the pier big? packed? does it have lights? is it closed at night? where would you go for saltwater fish now? from fairfax... closest?? with possible night fishing. plo is too far....and packed.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Good question. That is something I would like to know. I have been up there but have not found a fishing spot... Anyone know anything?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

solomons has a pier and is open at night, cast straight or get stabbed, gets crowded and some aren't very nice


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

Worst pier in MD!!!!!!


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

PLO is far from fairfax but if you go to Solomons what's another 25 or 30 min. Besides PLO has way more places to fish!! I'm down there almost every weekend from the end of April to Sep or Oct. Depending on how the fish are running.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

solomons is terrible! plo is a little farther but plenty more space to fish!


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

or.. if you dont want to drive the extra 20 miles or so to PLO, rent a boat from bunkys and head where ever you want on PAX river


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah i have rented from bunkys a few times, pretty fun!


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

its more fun with a fleet of 4HP driven boats and a friendly wager


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

How are the headboats out of bunkys?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

SureFireSurf said:


> How are the headboats out of bunkys?



get a charter ; Damn a headboat !!!!


----------



## Moo_juu (Apr 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but has anyone ever been a Striper head boat at Bunkys? Did you get anything? I am driving from 80 miles away in VA and I really want to do some fishing. Decided to come this Sunday rain or no rain.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

gogorome said:


> or.. if you dont want to drive the extra 20 miles or so to PLO, rent a boat from bunkys and head where ever you want on PAX river


^^^ This. Lots and lots of fish, not to far....close to shore.


----------

